# Researchers Bypass Secure Web Connections



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

> EV SSL certificates are supposed to help people feel more secure online. But at Black Hat next week, two researchers plan to disclose a way around SSL protection.
> 
> By Thomas Claburn
> InformationWeek
> ...


http://www.informationweek.com/news...html?articleID=218501653&cid=RSSfeed_IWK_News

dont you just feel so secure doing your banking over the net:


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

daniel_b2380 said:


> http://www.informationweek.com/news...html?articleID=218501653&cid=RSSfeed_IWK_News
> 
> dont you just feel so secure doing your banking over the net:


Actually, I do. The chances that someone has tapped into my connection between my house and the ISP's antenna are pretty slim.

The proliferation of unsecured wireless is already keeping the thieves busy.

Paranoia is not healthy. The majority of patched security holes have never been exploited by any hackers, and for practical reasons, never would be.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

i know, two ways to look at that:

1.
is your pc kept up to date with all the service packs and other updates?
but then - look at how busy the security and malware forums are!
and i wouldn't be afraid to bet that the majority of those seeking help thought their pc was up to date with the service packs and so on 

2.
WOW, I AM INDESTRUCTABLE!!!
to prove it - i have a w95 - has NEVER had an antivirus program on it - nor has it ever had a firewall - nor has it ever had any anti- spy or malware apps on it - EVER!!
HAS IT EVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS? no, over 10 years and it is just as pristine as the day i set it up!! 
would i recommend anyone else to do a similar experiment and run a pc this way? NOOOOOOOOOO WAY!!!

so yes, i agree in context with your observation, EVERY pc will NOT be hacked - but just because someone has 'squeeked by' isn't saying another won't be hacked 

just look at the number of identity thefts and such!! [to lazy to go get the actual numbers]

and look at the number of 'denial of service' attacks on some of the BIG sites, [even tech guy just suffered a problem]

it's a strange world we live in!!!   

[just my opinion]


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I agree with both elvandil and daniel b. Paranoia is unhealthy and in many cases, it just seems to attract trouble. Therefore in terms of these virus/exploit things, i dont throw a panic, i just follow normal procedure, stay up to date, good surfing habits, etc. That is all you really can do to protect yourself.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

D'OH !!!!
Security???


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

But I do "feel" safe.
And I do my banking online.


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

Well, that's the thing. You just have to be careful and observant when you're on the net. This article, although an intriguing read, won't sway me from doing my banking, shopping, etc online.

The only way to have a truly safe PC is to have no connection to the outside world (both Internet and physical access), and ideally permanently turned off  .


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

techkid said:


> Well, that's the thing. You just have to be careful and observant when you're on the net. This article, although an intriguing read, won't sway me from doing my banking, shopping, etc online.
> 
> The only way to have a truly safe PC is to have no connection to the outside world (both Internet and physical access), and ideally permanently turned off  .


Absolutely correct.Safe is a relative term.It's to what degree can you be safe and that rests on the actions of the user.I am as safe as I know how to be and am satisfied with that.


----------

